# Need Craft Fair Idea's



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

I'm doing craft fairs again this year and I'm looking for new ideas for things. And any old ideas that folks would like to share. My first one is Sept 27th.. I made another apron today and several potholders in between showers .. Any any links to sites would be helpful.. I'm all ears and lot of heart..

Thanks Sister Brenda~haflinger


----------



## stonecypher (May 10, 2008)

Hello,

I can only give you ideas that have worked for me as a long-time crocheter, if that helps, so here's the two hands-down moneymakers in my view:

1. Baby Blankets: Use a Q hook and two strands of sport or worsted yarn in a soft finish, in an openwork pattern or simple double-crochet mesh, single-crochet several rounds for an edging. Quick and easy, in either a rectangle or a square.

2. Hats and Scarves: Again, using a Q hook and two strands of worsted. (Two different but complementary colors achieve a nice "tweed" effect.) For the hat, work in rounds with single crochet, increasing until around nine inches across, continue in single crochet without increasing until there's enough to fold up in a generous brim over the ears. For the scarf, single or double crochet about nine inches across and then work in rows for desired length (long enough to wrap around neck in circle and have ends hang down to waist is nice), edging with single crochet for several rounds. Matched sets sell very well for me.

Hope this helps!


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

Thank you so much that is a nice idea...
Brenda


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a cloth pattern for a casserole carrier--very simple. I will have to look up the dimensions---but basically you take 2 squares of fabric with batting inbetween, you could take quilted fabric, but I like pre washed fabric and either bind the edges or sew them together and turn them right side out- kwim? You iwll need some webbing--nothing to wide, 3/4" or 1' wide maybe, I get it to match my fabric. lay flat diagonally and sew down at the ends. on the other corners across from each other, use a piece of the webbing, fold over to hold d rings. The way it works is you fold over the ends with the rings, so they are on top of each other, then pull the webbing up through the rings and you have a handle. They are very easy to make and it shouldn't take to much time to figure out different sizes---I have to see if I have my sizes or if I need to redo my sizes. I am trying to have a more expensive line of products as well as a items that fit into a tight budget. I think money may be tight in some areas. Childrens items-- play food, simple play capes, I am also making "play skirts" circular skirt out of $1/yd fabric--am just serging the hems, variety of pin cushions are nice, aprons are really big. There is a site that has lots and lots of free apron patterns--just google free apron patterns. Clothes pin bags. UMM I will think some more. Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh we have collected jeans--making tree skirts and Christmas stockings out of them, people really like them, if you get Christmas fabric on sale to line them with, it is a really cheap item, so you can keep the cost down--oh don't forget to make some "man" type things, it is hard to find gifts for men. Carolyn


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

Hi Carolyn , Some great ideas..I do make aprons and have several patterns.. What do you mean by play food? simple capes ? not sure what you mean sorry..Man things what could that be??never even thought of that..and for pin cushions I don't have a clue how to make a simple one?Clothes pin bags is there a pattern for that??? I'm a visual person when it comes to direction I don't have a clue..lol.. This grammie is willing to try and learn new things..
My first fair is about 4 weeks..Do you think I should start with fall then move to christmas or alittle of both..Oh I forget Thanksgiving.. 
Can you tell I'm starting to stress...
Brenda


----------



## Jo in PA (May 10, 2002)

Adult bibs (many patterns can be found on the internet), baby bibs, fabric checkbook covers (there is a pattern on the internet for these), baby quilts made with preprinted fabric, placemats, tablerunners, pillows, preprinted wall hangings, totes, almost anything made with fabric.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Here are some things that I have made and given as gifts. I think they would make good items to sell at craft shows also.
Mug rugs-group in sets of 2 or 4
Rag quilt coaster sets
Rag quilt table runners-My dd 18 loved this
Rag quilts
Quilted books for children-I buy the books at Wal-Mart (we still have 2 Wal-Marts here with fabric sections)
Gifts in a jar
Lighted potpourri jars-Fill the quart jar (preferably wide mouth) with potpourri and Christmas lights and I put sheer material on top with a ribbon around it


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

How about a roll-up tool thing out of jeans material, or other heavy canvas type material? here is a link to one site that has a few pictures of roll-up holders. http://www.superpouch.com/index2.html is a site that is ONLY canvas holders..tools, brushes, etc.

picture of a brush holder...could easily be turned into a makup brush holder...pretty colors, nice ribbon...


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi --by mens things--I mean gifts for men--cooking aprons, placemats, potholders umm even tree skirts-- something more masculine, here I use camo/blaze orange or western themes--there are men teachers, Sunday School teacher-- many bachelors out there and people looking for simple gifts. Snowman soup--we got the decorative Christmas bags from Walmart and made different flavors of hot choc along the the Hersheys kisses and candy canes, tied a curly ribbon around it and put the tag with the poem on it. BIG hit--look upi Snowman Soup. Chidren love capes--with the new Batman movie out and the girls love to play princess and simple capes sell well. I am on several diaper forums ( I make cloth diapers and custom diaper covers) and mothers are concerned with the plastic food, so many are many their own out of felt and fabric or knit and crochet them--google play food. Also--I Spy bags (hard to explain, google it,)---tree skirts for small Xmas trees. I tried the fabric books, but in my area-they didn't sell as well because by the time I got the book, some thin fleece for inside, they were a little more that people wanted to spend. Yes the roll up covers for tools are good sellers, I had a friend from TSC call me and wanted to send people to me for a roll up for wrenches, it seems that the sets come with a plastic roll. I have an embroidery machine, so I can embroider the sizes on the pockets, but I would think that a permanent marker would work or a fabric paint pen---denim with the gold letters--be sure to tack the top of the pockets really good. Take a notebook and write down your ideas, research a bit and be sure to write the sites down. If you have the old blue jars with covers to make the potpourri jars --also battery operated lights is nice. I like everyones ideas, I will have to add some new things -- Carolyn


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

*Thank you all for wonderful ideas..I'm off to sew now..Thanks again 
BRenda*


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Go all seasons, Brenda... There are folks out there that are shopping for now, a month from now and even Christmas... all the time.

I second the 'man'gifts. A fun item that sells well are boxer shorts made from 'men' fabrics. I make the boxers two inches longer in length than the patterns call for, sometimes 4 inches and TALL men will seek you out... as will their wives and mothers. Male, plain aprons, tool aprons are good too. Anything Camo... my guys LOVE knitted camo booties... no kidding. Double the thread and they knit up nice and thick.
Knitted 'hiking caps'... aka plain, simple stocking caps... when you call them hiking caps, they disappear like magic, in man colors.

I made checkbooks out of a free wallpaper sample book... Make them just like the plastic ones, but sew the edges. I put a pocket on for the debit card (inside). I used pretty 'matching sets' of wallpaper and they were a hit. Sold them for $4, when the materials cost next to nothing, only thread...

A friend made nice keychains with 1 inch ribbons and 1 inch strapping and a d-ring, just like the expensive ones from places like Vera Bradley... Used for gifts, but I think a few would sell as well.

dawn


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

love the tall boxer idea!! I make my sons pj's cause he is 6'5" but never thought of selling boxers for tall men. Carolyn


----------

